# Quick Dial In



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Airboat Primetime*

A nice little cold front has descended on the fishing agend and that means a quick scan of the flats; no signs of fish shallow and we'll immediately be looking at guts and bayous; the hard to access stuff; airboat country. Early, cold, and overcast is most predicatable, drag your feet too long and a little sun and a warm up can shoot them out of the bayous and guts in a hurry.

*Just like a Brisket, "Low & Slow".*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Special thanks to Bob's Machine shop and JL Marine as we bring two new 23 Haynie Cats to life powered by Mercury Marine and looking sporty on Coastline Trailers.*


----------

